# smok coil fix for factory coils



## Vapourized (3/8/17)

hi vapers

so I figured a fix that works perfectly well on beast coils. my coils use to last an average of 3 days and started getting a burnt taste which kept annoying me to limits I cannot explain

how I came about this fix was quite out of the ordinary.i was away on holiday and a 2 day old big baby beast coil started tasting burnt. now I started getting furious and was about to throw my device against the wall.but before jumping to conclusions I decided to try a fix. I then stripped the tank open and took a safety pin(fine needle preferably) and poked 1 hole into the sides of the coil where the juice flows through.to my delight the flavor was better and the coil burnt taste was gone and my coild now last me 2 weeks instead of 2 days 

I have shown this trick to a few vape shops and are all advising there customers to do the same
I also now get regular messages from fellow vapers telling me how great this trick has been working for them

I'm sure this trick could be used on almost any ready made factory coil.

give it a try 

if you need any advice on this above method don't hesitate to pm me

enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (3/8/17)

thanks mate been doing this now for a while on my t8 coils and they last over a month . i poke the holes aswell but when they still new and leave them in liquid over a week or so and they last much longer and i vape up at 80-90w on my sub ohm flavour is better aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (3/8/17)

Yip ,, been doing the same too ... nice ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (3/8/17)

Oh hell.

This is brilliant. I'm definitely going to try this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (3/8/17)

QKNatasha said:


> Oh hell.
> 
> This is brilliant. I'm definitely going to try this.


Wait. I'm confused. Poke holes in the sides where you see the cotton from the outside?


----------



## Gersh (3/8/17)

QKNatasha said:


> Wait. I'm confused. Poke holes in the sides where you see the cotton from the outside?



I poke a couple of holes wherever you see cotton,,,, all sides and from the top.... although sometimes it makes a whistling noise when I pull because of the poking

Reactions: Like 3


----------

